# Does Anybody Know of Any Betta Clubs in WA?



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Just what the title says. I was wondering if there are any good clubs/breeders in Washington State. I live in the Bellingham area.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Subbing. I'm in WA, too.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

Elleth said:


> Subbing. I'm in WA, too.


Nice! What area are you in?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

There are no chapters for the IBC in WA, but I know there are other breeders in that area.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks hrutan! I was pretty sure there wasn't a chapter here, disappointing to know I was right though, lol.

I'm in the Pacific Northwest part, I'd rather not say any closer than that.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

It only takes 3 members to form a chapter. *hint, hint*


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Lol! I'd heard of someone trying to start a chapter in Seattle, I think, but that's a 4 hour drive from where I am, and not really affordable at the moment.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

that's okay Elleth, I understand  

I also heard about people trying to start a chapter in Seattle, but it just never happened. Not to mention Seattle is about a 2 hour drive for me as well.

Hrutan, do you know the names of the breeders?


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

IM curious I live in Portland Oregon and am looking for a new Betta. 

Can anyone tell me a breeder with good practices that can ship to me from WA?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't give out names without permission, but if you have Facebook, I can try to hook you guys up. That seems to be the usual means of communication for most of the IBC members...the other one being the Yahoo Group email loop, which basically everyone hates.


----------

